# Parked, show lights.



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

hey,
i was wondering, im not sure if the law is different in any other states, but im wondering if strobe lights, and flashing led, lights for show are legal. i know that ground effects (neon underglow) is ok to have on as long as car is parked and doesnt interfeer with traffic, but does the same go for LEDS/strobes in headlights? Im not trying to impersonate a police officer, i just like the look of the flashing lights, even as a kid i loved looking at all the police lights and fire lights. I have done up my car real nice and show the car, it has clear strobe lights in the parking lights, and in the reverse lights. Is this legal to lights on if parked offside a road? Thank You
-Jake


----------



## MSP422_08 (Feb 29, 2008)

I am not a police officer, but i dont think they like these kind of posts, lol...


***should of searched for this before posting, you would of found tons of information about L.E.D. lights, and if there legal and what not. Try a search.


----------



## MSP422_08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Unregistered said:


> hey,
> i was wondering, im not sure if the law is different in any other states, but im wondering if strobe lights, and flashing led, lights for show are legal. i know that ground effects (neon underglow) is ok to have on as long as car is parked and doesnt interfeer with traffic, but does the same go for LEDS/strobes in headlights? Im not trying to impersonate a police officer, i just like the look of the flashing lights, even as a kid i loved looking at all the police lights and fire lights. I have done up my car real nice and show the car, it has clear strobe lights in the parking lights, and in the reverse lights. Is this legal to lights on if parked offside a road? Thank You
> -Jake


"The very short answer to your question is NO, they are not legal. Have fun with the rest of the responses you are about to get. Can someone ship me a Sam Adams bottle and some popcorn please."

hehe, told ya, no one likes these threads....hey can unregistered forum users reply?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

You already have them. You KNOW they are illegal. Thanks for coming here to stir the shit pot !!!! Good day RICER.


----------

